# What Type is PerC?



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

LeaT said:


> I would say PerC is possibly a good example of CP 6w7 so.


Could you explain? :crazy:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Choice said:


> Could you explain? :crazy:


I already did in a previous post.


----------

